# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  مواعيد مسلسلات رمضان 2010 لحق حالك

## mylife079

حملة مقاطعة الأفلام والمسلسلات في رمضان







قال تعالى : {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُواً أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ} [لقمان:6].

في شهر رمضان تصفد الشياطين وتفتح أبواب الجنان وتغلق أبواب النيران, ويعتق فيها الرحمن رقاباً من بني الإنسان, ويفيض القلب ويذوب وينساب مع آيات القرآن.

فيا باغي الخير أقبل ويا باغي الشر أقصر.

باب من الخير اصطفاك الله وفضلك على غيرك بحضوره فكم ممن حضر معنا رمضان الماضي هو الآن بين الأموات.

ومع استعداد المتقين الصالحين لموسم الطاعات, يعد شياطين الإنس لهم الكثير والكثير من الموبقات ليتسلموا الراية من إخوانهم شياطين الجن, وليقولوا لهم بلسان حالهم, ستصفدون ونحن مكانكم فلا تقلقوا.

فالحذر الحذر أيّها الحبيب أن تضيع أوقاتك بين معصية وأختها, حتى إذا ما ذهب رمضان وذهب معه بعضك فتحت يديك فإذا هما خاويتين, ونفضت ثيابك فإذا هي دنسة من المعاصي, وكان الأجدر أن تفتح يديك فتجد الكثير من الحسنات تستشعرها بما قدمت من ختمات للقرآن, وصدقات للجائع والظمآن, صلوات في دلجة الليل, وركعات مع المسلمين في فرائض وقيام, حلقات للقرآن, ومجالس لتواصل الأرحام, محبة وإطعام ودعوة ودعاء, إخبات ورجاء, فيالخسارة من ترك كل هذا الخير وارتمى في أحضان اللئام.

يا باغي الخير دعك من هذا الهراء, فأهل الفن والعفن لا يرجون من عملهم إلّا تجارة أجساد يتربحون بها لإثراء دنياهم على حساب دينهم, أمّا أنت إن تبعتهم فستخسر دينك ودنياك سويا, فلا مربح لك من ورائهم إلّا الذنوب, فبالله عليك هل يقبل عاقل أن يرفض دعوة من فتح له كل أبواب الخير وأغلق له باب كل عذاب ويرتمي في أحضان أعداء ما أرادوا من ورائك إلّا مصلحتهم, ووالله مافيها أي مصلحة وإن لم يتوبوا فسيعلموا مغبة ما قدموا.

أخي إن كنت تريد أن تقدم شهرك هذا قربانا للممثلين والمنتجين والمخرجين على حساب دينك, فأقول لك أغبن النّاس من باع دينه بدنيا غيره, فاحذر كل الحذر, وعساها بداية خير لك, أخي لا تخلوا هذه الأعمال من نساء كاسيات عاريات وأحضان وقبلات, ومعازف وآهات ثم يتبعها حسرات وحسرات, فوفر على نفسك الحسرة, واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربّهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه.

أخي هذه دعوة صريحة من موقعنا المبارك لمقاطعة المسلسلات والأفلام في نهار رمضان وليله.

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «من لم يدع قول الزور والعمل به والجهل فليس لله حاجة أن يدع طعامه وشرابه» [رواه البخاري].

وهذه فتوى للشيخ بن باز رحمه الله حول هذا الأمر :

س: بعض الصائمين يقضون معظم نهار رمضان في مشاهدة الأفلام والمسلسلات من الفيديو والتلفاز ولعب الورق، فما هو حكم الدين في ذلك؟ 

ج: الواجب على الصائمين وغيرهم من المسلمين أن يتقوا الله سبحانه فيما يأتون ويذرون في جميع الأوقات, وأن يحذروا ما حرم الله عليهم من مشاهدة الأفلام الخليعة التي يظهر فيها ما حرم الله, من الصور العارية وشبه العارية, ومن المقالات المنكرة, وهكذا ما يظهر في التلفاز مما يخالف شرع الله, من الصور والأغاني وآلات الملاهي والدعوات المضللة, كما يجب على كل مسلم صائما كان أو غيره أن يحذر اللعب بآلات اللهو, من الورق وغيرها من آلات اللهو, لما في ذلك من مشاهدة المنكر وفعل المنكر, ولما في ذلك أيضا من التسبب في قسوة القلوب ومرضها واستخفافها بشرع الله, والتثاقل عما أوجب الله, من الصلاة في الجماعة أو غير ذلك من ترك الواجبات والوقوع في كثير من المحرمات, والله يقول سبحانه: {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُواً أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ (6) وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا وَلَّى مُسْتَكْبِراً كَأَن لَّمْ يَسْمَعْهَا كَأَنَّ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ وَقْراً فَبَشِّرْهُ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ} [لقمان:6-7 ], ويقول سبحانه في سورة الفرقان في صفة عباد الرحمن: {وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ مَرُّوا كِرَاماً} [الفرقان:72]. 
والزور يشمل جميع أنواع المنكر, ومعنى {لَا يَشْهَدُونَ} : لا يحضرون، ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف» [رواه البخاري في صحيحه معلقا مجزوما به]. والمراد: ب «المعازف» : الغناء وآلات اللهو، ولأنّ الله سبحانه حرم على المسلمين وسائل الوقوع في المحرمات. ولا شك أنّ مشاهدة الأفلام المنكرة, وما يعرض في التلفاز من المنكرات من وسائل الوقوع فيها, أو التساهل في عدم إنكارها. والله المستعان [الشيخ ابن باز، مجموع الفتاوى: 15/ 216]. 

أرجو أن تلقى هذه الدعوة القبول لدى القارئ الكريم في بقاع الأرض.

وتقبل الله منّا ومنك صالح الأعمال وشهركم مبارك إن شاء الله وكل عام وأنتم والأمّة الإسلامية بكل خير, وقد عمّ أرجائها الأمن والأمان والنصر والتمكين.

مع رجاء تعميم هذه المقاطعة في جميع المواقع والمنتديات.


www.islamway.com

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وربي ارتياح مش طبيعي بلا مسلسلات بلا هم 

جزاك الله كل الخير خيو محمد

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلمو محمد
والله الناس بتستنى برمضان مشان المسلسلات 
الله يهديهم ويصلح حالهم
لو كل واحد بيحسب كم وقت يقضي ع الاتلفزيون
كان لقاه بساوي  نص عمره
هدول المدنين عليه

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور صديقة ورحمة

----------

